# Handling Classes?



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

How important are they? When It comes to actually training your dog for the show ring how important are handling classes in the long run?

Would you have to take more than one class for each dog? Or is it really training the handler how to properly handle a dog?

And is there a universal website...or system that I could find a local handling class?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Handling classes are FUN and great socialization for a dog. I *think* they helped, although I think they make less of a difference if you are handing a dog off to a handler than if you're going into the ring yourself. At a minimum, you are getting the dog used to working with you in the ring, ignoring other dogs and distractions (e.g., a ring gate crashing down, barking), and comfortable being examined by the judge. You are also training him to cooperate with being hand stacked, self-stack nicely, and not be a boucing doofus while gaiting (well, hopefully). 

Look for a local obedience training club and see if they offer conformation handling classes. That's where I took classes in LA and DC, and my current training club also offers them. You can also sign on to one of the show dog lists (I know about Midatlantic Showdogs on Yahoo and Showdog-L) and ask about handling classes in your area.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would like to take handling classes myself, as a refresher course for me! I hope to one day be far enough along in my recovery from agoraphobia to be able to show a dog again myself. So it would be good for the human and the Poo, I would think.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

*Handling classes.*



Keithsomething said:


> How important are they? When It com to actually training your dog for the show ring how important are handling classes in the long run?
> 
> Would you have to take more thn one class for each dog? Or is it really training the handler how to properly handle a dog?
> 
> And is there a universal website...or system that I could find a local handling class?


The more time you spend in quality handling classes the less you will pay in show fees.

Handling classes are for both the dog and the handler. 

If you know how to handle a show dog the puppy just uses the classes for socialization and learning to work with distractions.

If the handler does not know how to show the dog a good teacher, preferably a professional handler, will show you how to showcase the dogs best assets.

It is also good to go to sanction matches in your area.

Good luck.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

ok thanks guys!
we have a fairly local kennel club that I intend on contacting...one of these days v.v;
so I'll see if they have any leads on obedience trainers/handling classes

and I just want to clarify, that though I'd be interested in owner handling...FARRRRRRRRR down the road, my puppy will be campaigned by one of the amazing handlers in my area...of which there are many XD


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> and I just want to clarify, that though I'd be interested in owner handling...FARRRRRRRRR down the road, my puppy will be campaigned by one of the amazing handlers in my area...of which there are many XD


I used a handler but still found handling classes to be very useful. As Rayah said, I think we wasted less time in the ring due to handling classes.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

That makes sense, the dog was taught how to behave appropriately and you spent less time trying to teach it during an actual show because of it!
I hadn't even looked at it that way xD

would you suggest that I take a handling class with every dog that I get? or just the first few, or just 1 to learn how to handle the right way?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Keithsomething said:


> would you suggest that I take a handling class with every dog that I get? or just the first few, or just 1 to learn how to handle the right way?


You can teach your dog to be stacked, etc. in your basement once you know how to do it properly. But you can't replicate gaiting him in a circle with other strange dogs (some of which may be bitches in season), being gone over by a stranger, dealing with noise and distraction, and freestacking and baiting nicely during all the downtime in a class or ring while the judge looks at other dogs. You can pay for handling classes, or you can pay a handler to teach your dog all of these things--but think of ringtime at a show for a spoo running about $50 a minute! :scared:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

lol that does make alot of sense, so I'll definitely be investing in handling classes XD

I'm going to call the local KC's secretary today to see if they know of any places I can go ^_^


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I take handling classes more for me then the dog 
If you are a good handler you will be able to handle every dog.

Thats why professional handlers are winning more then the regular folks they keep the show smooth and work on all the good points the dog has.
I dont think they win because of politics, they are just showing there product to perfection.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Could an amateur interested in learning about showing take a handling class for the experience, rather than the intention to show? I was always interested in taking a handling class to better learn what to look for in a dog, seeing how handlers show the best qualities of a dog, etc, and just learning more about how shows, points, etc work. Do you think someone like me, who is not intending to show until yeeaars down the road, could take a class like this with my dog? He's clearly not show-quality and I would not show him, but would that even be okay to take the class for me and use him as a sort of "practice dog"? Or are these classes pretty much only for dogs intending to show? 
sorry, so many questions lol. I'm thinking of taking a class with Des this summer, either a Handling class for me or maybe Agility for him, and I'm still thinking on it.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know about what other people have experienced or done, but I was told by a breeder that I speak to frequently I should practice EVERYTHING on Elphie
Handling classes included...I'm just a bit hesitant taking them with Elphie because she and I don't have the bond that my mom has with her, so shes a completely different dog when I try and train things with her vs. when my mom does...and I'd hate to look like a tool in front of people that I'd be meeting for the first time XD

I was quoted today $75 for a 5 week course, I'm not sure how long a normal handling course takes but I remember Elphies obedience class was 8 weeks. Is 5wks a normal time frame for one class?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Birdie said:


> Do you think someone like me, who is not intending to show until yeeaars down the road, could take a class like this with my dog? He's clearly not show-quality and I would not show him, but would that even be okay to take the class for me and use him as a sort of "practice dog"? Or are these classes pretty much only for dogs intending to show?


Birdie, I'm sort of two minds about this. I think you can learn a lot about showing and conformation in a handling class. But I've been in three handling classes under two different instructors, and the participants were all showing/planning to show their dogs (most owner-handled, a few, like me, with handlers). One of the instructors explicitly said that you shouldn't be in the class unless you had a showable dog, which sounds snotty, but there is some logic behind it. I think the most important thing would be having a dog that is close enough to the standard that it moves correctly and can be stacked correctly. Things like head, pigment, feet, tail set wouldn't interfere so much with your learning how to present a correct dog well.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Handling classes are a wonderful way to socialize and also to get the fear factor out of what the dog shows are all about. I utilized as many as I could get. I also enjoyed the local fun matches. Sometimes I sure miss the city


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> Birdie, I'm sort of two minds about this. I think you can learn a lot about showing and conformation in a handling class. But I've been in three handling classes under two different instructors, and the participants were all showing/planning to show their dogs (most owner-handled, a few, like me, with handlers). One of the instructors explicitly said that you shouldn't be in the class unless you had a showable dog, which sounds snotty, but there is some logic behind it. I think the most important thing would be having a dog that is close enough to the standard that it moves correctly and can be stacked correctly. Things like head, pigment, feet, tail set wouldn't interfere so much with your learning how to present a correct dog well.


That is just silly FP. It is teaching you as well as teaching the dog conformation has nothing to do with being able to take the class....I started out dragging a pet around. Why (as a novice) would you want to drag around a show prospect? Bring the show prospect after you learn.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

well BigRed the way that it was explained to me on the phone, is that I should take a class with EVERY dog I bring into my house...these classes are meant to teach you how to properly exhibit the dog you're using, because there isn't a 1 size fits all to dog handling.
One dog may need a tweak in the way its stacked, while another needs a longer stride from the handler to have good movement, etc.

So I completely understand not taking a pet to a handling class, though I think its good experience for the person handling the dog the instructor MAY feel like its a moot point. This is one of the main reason Elphie and I won't be taking them, I CAN'T show Elphaba (shes spayed, and a long laundry list of faults) so why bother learning how to handle her properly?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

You are right Keith it is good experience for the handler. You will learn how to train a dog. Not the other way. This is what sets the pros apart from the ametuers. They can handle anything.. . A novice can really ruin a good dog dragging them to everything, not knowing what they are doing. Trust me been there done that... From experience I know that any dog can go to handling class... learn with the worst you have and make them look good ! Now you are a handler HA HA ...
I took the Alston clinics, many times, and in the class he had us run with a big set of keys. When you could run and not jiggle the keys, then you are capable of working with a dog.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Feralpudel, that was pretty much what I had thought. Sounds pretty reasonable to me! I guess it might vary with the trainer and their opinion of having pet dogs in their class  
I may call my local kennel club and ask them what their mindset is. I certainly wouldn't want to offend a trainer by taking the class without intending to show. Though I get that these classes are about properly exhibiting the dog you're using, I think it would be a cool training opportunity for me and Des, and I would think I'd learn SO much from it (even if I was uselessly learning how to show Desmond lol. But like Bigred said- I'd rather be screwing up in a class with a pet dog than in the ring with a show prospect)


----------

